# Is it really living?



## 13601 (Jul 24, 2005)

Rather pessimistic title I know but when I have a flare up I just cannot function at any level. Totally miserable and I am sure that you all feel pretty much the same. Recently during a flare up, I discovered the miracle of MILK! Yes the white stuff you keep in the fridge! I can't believe how effective just drinking a glass of milk is for me in relieving the pain completely and dispersing the gases that have accumulated in there over many weeks. Now I feel confident to do more or less what I want to do when I want to do it. As long as I know I can get my hands on a glass of milk!!







Milk gave me my life back!!


----------

